# The Smoking and Smokers Thread



## c7spheres (Feb 20, 2020)

- Everyone knows that smoking is probably bad for you, but I thought I'd just start this thread seeing who else smokes. Since there's also a drinking thread I figured, why not?
- Here people can talk about anything smoking (within the site rules). What cigarettes, cigars, and pipe tobacco do you like, dislike etc. What accessories do you like. What health problems do you have etc. How did you start. What path did it lead you down. How did you quit and for how long. How do people treat you because of it, etc. All that stuff. What's your story? So I'll start.

- I started smoking at age 10. I'm in my mid 40's now. It was the mid 80's and back then cigarettes and cigars were kept in the aisle's next to the candy in the gas stations and convenience stores where I lived. You could smoke everywhere even in fast food places and the grocery store too! Even some doctor's offices! WTF!
- One day a freind of mine and I went to the gas station to get some drinks and candy after we had been skateboarding all day. There was an old lady in like her 80's working there. On the way out she yelled at us and grabbed my freind by the shoulder. Apparently he had stolen a pack of Winstons and she yelled at him; "If you want those you're gonna have to pay for them!" After hearing this news we were pretty stoked! From that day forward she let us buy anything we wanted (literally). We could buy cigarettes, chew, porno mags, even hard liquor and beer! As long as we paid for it. We would save our lunch money and started going after school to buy stuff. So at 10 and 11 years old I started smoking and drinking. We would go in the forest on our minibikes, light bonfires and party it up. Good times are great while they last. At one point I was even hopping trains to the next county to skate and hook freinds up.
- It was a great thing for awhile but not until years later did I realize it wasn't. I later developed alcohol and developmental problems and didn't stop until I was about 21. I took me years to even realize it. I've had about 12 beers and 12 shots in the the last 20 years. One per occasion. I also got into many other drugs over the years and understand the phrase "What a long strange trip it's been". I've long since stopped all drugs and alcohol over 20 years ago now, and couldn't have done it without music, guitar, and introspection. I had no rock (no person or advocate) to help me. I stopped smoking "weed" about 5 years ago, but to me it's a medicine. I didn't really think it was a medicine until I stopped and fully realized the benifits it had for me. Someday I may use it more responsibly as a medicine and eat it instead. Overall, I've done pretty good and consider myself lucky. I'm not disabled and it could have been worse considering what happened to many others I knew. I probably have small lungs and lost a few IQ points along the way, but what can I do? I've made up for it with hard work and unique experiences, and strangely, I'm greatful for it.
- I stopped smoking cigarettes several times for a short period but to this day still smoke, but not nearly as much as I use to. I've got it down from a pack and a half a day to around 3-5 smokes a day now. I've been at this plateau for a few years now and that is because I still enjoy it and want to do it. I'm not ready to quit. My "addiction" is not physical, it's mental and habitual. It's the feel of the drag expanding my lungs, not nicotine. I've been experimenting with different alternatives and nothing has replaced it yet. I figure it's best to just stop the habit and it's a mental hurdle more than anything at this point. So I will get there eventually, when I really want to.
- One thing that helped me instantly cut my smoking down greatly over the years from about a pack a day to instantly 10-12 smokes a day to now 3-5 was changing to these cigarettes. They are the best smoke there is. I've tried them all and these are by far the best, even compared to the same brand and even the light version of these. These are the best. Chemical free, after about a pack or 2 you start breathing, smelling things (and smelling) and tasting things, and thinking better too. After you smoke a couple packs of these everything else tastes like newspaper. They cost more, but you end up spending less money overall while smoking a better smoke, because you will end up smoking less. They are top North Carolina tobacco with a non-hot-boxable filter and in a maduro cigarette wrap. The do not taste like cigars or cloves or anything. They are a cigarette through and through. Super smooth goodness. They get stronger about half way through and are perfect with (oddly enough) a glass of cold chocolate milk, or after a fat steak dinner or cheeseburger, a cool breeze, after sex, etc. and all that other cliche stuff.
- Eventually I will stop smoking altogether, but until then these are it. They're called Sherman's MCD's. You can get them from most smoke shops. Get the queen size skinny ones, not the king size. They are different and smoke different.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 20, 2020)

Get a vape and don't look back


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 20, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Get a vape and don't look back


 I'm not a fan of the vapes, unfortunately. I like tobacco. I wish I liked them because it would make life easier and better smelling. Those alternative medicine vapes everyone is dying from are really intriguing though : )


----------



## watson503 (Feb 20, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Get a vape and don't look back


Co-signed. I smoked for 27 years, was given a vape kit for my birthday by a family member and didn't give much though to it - long story short, found a juice I liked and going on 6 years now smoke-free. It was really surreal the first few months, I really never thought I'd actually quit and it was totally painless.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 20, 2020)

vaaape


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 20, 2020)

*The Smoking and Smokers Thread...*

*aka the "i dont cae about anyone's health or comfort, so im gonna light up anywhere and anytime i dang well please, blow smoke in babies faces, then throw the cigarette on the ground" thread *


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Marb Reds are my weapon of choice.

Vaped for bit, it sucked amd stated smoking again. Someday i will quit...i just dont know when since im not a quitter.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 20, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *The Smoking and Smokers Thread...*
> 
> *aka the "i dont cae about anyone's health or comfort, so im gonna light up anywhere and anytime i dang well please, blow smoke in babies faces, then throw the cigarette on the ground" thread *



I only came in to look for this. Found it. Leaving now. Thanks!


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 21, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *The Smoking and Smokers Thread...*
> 
> *aka the "i dont cae about anyone's health or comfort, so im gonna light up anywhere and anytime i dang well please, blow smoke in babies faces, then throw the cigarette on the ground" thread *


 All smokers but me do this. Well except the baby part. I still do that just for fun! : ) jk


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *The Smoking and Smokers Thread...*
> 
> *aka the "i dont cae about anyone's health or comfort, so im gonna light up anywhere and anytime i dang well please, blow smoke in babies faces, then throw the cigarette on the ground" thread *


Pretty much. I'll never understand why this is something people still do. There's a few smokers left in the office building I work in, and not only do I hate sharing an elevator with them, I hate getting into an elevator and realizing that someone came back from a cigarette break a couple minutes before, and it still reeks in there. It's seriously unpleasant to be around smokers, you guys really don't understand how badly you smell to non-smokers.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 21, 2020)

HEY GET OUTTA HERE NON-SMOKERS DIDN'T YA SEE THE THREAD TITLE


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 21, 2020)

Drew said:


> Pretty much. I'll never understand why this is something people still do. There's a few smokers left in the office building I work in, and not only do I hate sharing an elevator with them, I hate getting into an elevator and realizing that someone came back from a cigarette break a couple minutes before, and it still reeks in there. It's seriously unpleasant to be around smokers, you guys really don't understand how badly you smell to non-smokers.




- People still do it because they are either addicted in some way, or enjoy it. 
- We know that other's don't like the smell. That's why we smoke only the most stinky tobacco one can find and blow it in baby's faces, then litter the butts all over the ground. We just do it to purposely piss everyone off, apparently. We're all the exact same clone and act and think as one. We don't care about anyone else's health or comfort, according to previous comments.
- I remember having that meeting when we all got together and decided we were gonna station and assign one of our clones to you specifically. It was a close vote but in the end decided it was best to stink up your elevator and to share as many rides as possible with you in the elevator. 
- I'm just kidding Drew, seriously, we're not all that way, but I know the type you guys are talking about.
- The best place to get the real deal gossip and behind the scenes what's going down in the work place "secret" meetings, though, is in the smokers section. It's where a lot of business decisions are made, ime. : ) If you don't smoke, just go be a fly on the wall and hide behind a pillar or something. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 21, 2020)

I was a pack a day smoker for 15 years and have not smoked in 8 years. It was a great decision and I think smokers smell so terrible but..... I would love to smoke again and I still think about it everyday. There is such a different experience between smoking yourself and being around other smokers. I tried vaping and it is a very inconsistent and bothersome by comparison. I live in Colorado and can smoke recreational marijuana but it is no substitute. I dream of a day when a “healthy” cigarette might be created. Probably a pipe dream though.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 21, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> I was a pack a day smoker for 15 years and have not smoked in 8 years. It was a great decision and I think smokers smell so terrible but..... I would love to smoke again and I still think about it everyday. There is such a different experience between smoking yourself and being around other smokers. I tried vaping and it is a very inconsistent and bothersome by comparison. I live in Colorado and can smoke recreational marijuana but it is no substitute. I dream of a day when a “healthy” cigarette might be created. Probably a pipe dream though.


 What helped you stop smoking? Will-power, the patch etc? Any tips for people that want to stop or stay stopped?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 21, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Get a vape and don't look back



lol, my city council just banned vapes and 'flavored tobacco' from being sold within the city limits to 'protect kids.' In a city that has one of the biggest meth problems in the country. Sick prioritizing.
Low level politics and government are the most infuriating.


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 21, 2020)

I did a few things:

1. made the mental realization that doing something was harder than doing nothing. I realized that not smoking was easier than smoking. Not going to buy cigarettes was easier than buying them. Going out to break to smoke was more work than enjoying my breaks. 

2. Substitution. If I was physically jittery I tried to play guitar or a video game, do something with my hands. If I was anxious I would try to occupy my mind with tasks. When I felt I needed something for oral fixation, I used mints, gum, or tooth pics.

3. never use my brand again!!!! I bought the worst class d cigarettes I could find, then when I would reach a breaking point where my mind was convinced that the only path forward was to smoke a cigarette, I would light up one of these. They were so gross and I would only take on drag and it was not fulfilling. 

every time I failed at quitting was because I returned to my old habit and the smokes that I loved the taste and feeling of, that is what you need to walk away from.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 21, 2020)

Idk what happened with me and smoking but i'm down to maybe 2-5 cigs a week. 4 of those are on the weekend if i'm hangin with friends. I might not even smoke any for a week, but i usually just have a pack around for good measure. Used to be around a pack a day. It's become a sorta "Well this would give me something to do for 5 minutes outside at 4am" type of thing, and 70% of the time i don't feel like bundling up and just forget the idea altogether. 

If i'm sauced enough though i'll just light one up in front of the comp, fuggit.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 22, 2020)

been smoking for 20 years (I'm 40 now) and planning to quit later this year, a couple of months more and bye bye... I hope... it's gonna be tough.... freaking tobacco


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I remember having that meeting when we all got together and decided we were gonna station and assign one of our clones to you specifically. It was a close vote but in the end decided it was best to stink up your elevator and to share as many rides as possible with you in the elevator.


Touche.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 24, 2020)

Drew said:


> I'll never understand why this is something people still do.


The same could be said of any vices. Why do people do [anything that's to their own detriment]?


----------



## DiezelMonster (Mar 28, 2020)

I smoked 2 and a half packs a day, started when I was 13. I quit twice about 5 years ago, the second time was 6 months after the first. I've had a few smokes here and there when drinking since my relationship ended, and I've had a few since the Apocalypse started.

But I quit using Champix in Canada and Chantix(usa)

The second time I used Champix I didn't actually even finish the first card because it made me so suicidal that I just quit smoking and the drug. Was fucked up.

I don't condemn smokers though, I miss the pleasure and I miss smoking a half pack on my commute home haahahahhaha


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 28, 2020)

DiezelMonster said:


> I smoked 2 and a half packs a day, started when I was 13. I quit twice about 5 years ago, the second time was 6 months after the first. I've had a few smokes here and there when drinking since my relationship ended, and I've had a few since the Apocalypse started.
> 
> But I quit using Champix in Canada and Chantix(usa)
> 
> ...



I've heard this at least half a dozen times from people that tried Chantix; Messed up dreams, daymare's, suicidal thoughts, anxiety and other stuff. Sounds messed up.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Mar 29, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I've heard this at least half a dozen times from people that tried Chantix; Messed up dreams, daymare's, suicidal thoughts, anxiety and other stuff. Sounds messed up.




Yeah it was VERY messed up, I've never been suicidal in my life, sure I've had had depression but this was another level, like id be driving and find myself all of a sudden moving my car into oncoming traffic and I'd snap out of it.

"FDA officials said they had received nearly 500 reports of *suicidal* thoughts, behaviors, and completed *suicides*, 420 of which were in U.S. patients. Thirty-four cases of completed *suicide* were recorded in the U.S., along with five cases overseas. The reports don't prove that *Chantix* was the *cause* of the *suicide*.Feb 1, 2008"


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 4, 2020)

I quit smoking using mindfullness training with the "craving to quit" app. 

But as with all the selfhelp stuff like books and apps, you still have to do it yourself in the end.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jul 18, 2020)

Man I came into this thread thinking we were gonna be talking about brisket and pork butt. 

Y'all carry on.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 19, 2020)

chopeth said:


> been smoking for 20 years (I'm 40 now) and planning to quit later this year, a couple of months more and bye bye... I hope... it's gonna be tough.... freaking tobacco



I quote myself to say I made it. It's two and a half months since I quit. It's been rough as hell, I didn't get any help, any champix or shit, straight stopped first days of last May. I don't feel the benefits yet, since I was a very light smoker, 25 years but reduced it to 5-6 cigarretes a day. A lot of tongue ulcers and mouth blisters, I think because of tension and the change of the environment in my mouth, I dunno.

I don't know if a genious or an ass move to quit in the isolation period, but I'm doing it, it seems I'm done forever.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Aug 25, 2020)

Congrats Chopeth! That's not easy to do after years -- good on you for beating it & finishing smoking.


----------



## NotDonVito (Sep 11, 2020)

Completely sick of cigs at this point(been smoking a pack a day for 3 years), but I’ve failed every time quiting cold turkey. Kind of fucked up and bought a new vape rig and juice.. unknowingly the day before the FDA PMTA ban. I’ll enjoy it for a while, but I feel like the industry is about to get really strict and unfun by next year. The only other alternative that kinda works for me is snus pouches(using one right now, haven’t craved a cig since I woke up). I’m pretty new to snus so I’m just using Camel atm cus it’s cheap and you can buy it anywhere, but if there are any snus snobs I’d like to know some good brands. I mainly use camel’s mellow and robust tobacco flavors.


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 10, 2020)

Well I'm done with Camel snus. For whatever reason the spit I swallow when using gives me bad indigestion and painful hiccups. The only other Snus brand that is sold near me is General swedish snus, but I'm wondering if I should even bother trying it at this point if it's going to give me the same issues. I'm back on cigs atm, but I was wondering if A. has anyone here tried Zyn nictotine pouches? and B. does anyone know if they would cause the same stomach issues as using snus?


----------



## broj15 (Oct 10, 2020)

Started smoking socially at 16. Been smoking a pack a day probably since I was 20 and I'm 28 now. Longest I've gone without smoking in that time period was a period of about 6 months and then another period of 3 months a few years later. Probably could've stuck with it, but then life gets stressful & it takes enough energy to deal with that that it makes dealing with a craving not really high on the list of priorities. Plus, the way I see it, I've kicked enough bad habits that I feel like allowing myself to still have one isn't a bad idea. Ideally I'd like to completely quit by the time I'm 35 but who knows.

As far as health problems go it's probably just the usual stuff: some shortness of breath, though probably not as bad as others since I live pretty healthy otherwise & try to get a good amount of exercise, winter time occasionally gives me a bit of rattle/worse smokers cough, and (honestly the part I hate the most) noticeable stains on my teeth from the tar/nicotine. I brush and floss twice a day with the expensive toothpaste which I think helps mitigate it, but it's still something I get self conscious about. Plus I feel bad for all my ex's knowing that at one point they probably woke up next to my breath smelling like an ashtray.

But all the not fun stuff aside, smoking is honestly pretty enjoyable to me still. I like the flavor, I like having a smoke on the porch on warm nights, going for a drive and putting on music and lighting one up. Idk why but I do enjoy it.
Also I only smoke Camel Turkish Royals (probably the most detailed and artistic looking mass produced cigarette, especially the old blue pack), but I'd really like to try something expensive like Nat Sherman's. Not the Nats they just came out with that are trying to compete with American Spirit, but the real ones that come in the cool fold out pack. I'm also open to trying out some of the wierd flavored cigarettes that are available in Japan & other Asian countries.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Nov 29, 2020)

I 


NotDonVito said:


> Well I'm done with Camel snus. For whatever reason the spit I swallow when using gives me bad indigestion and painful hiccups. The only other Snus brand that is sold near me is General swedish snus, but I'm wondering if I should even bother trying it at this point if it's going to give me the same issues. I'm back on cigs atm, but I was wondering if A. has anyone here tried Zyn nictotine pouches? and B. does anyone know if they would cause the same stomach issues as using snus?



I use Zyn pouches. I never was addicted to smoking but chew? Yes. I’ve been using Zyn for.. 2 years now? It wasn’t “quite” the same as having the real deal, but it was enough to curve your cravings.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm trying to quit for the millionth time. I want to get back to running and lifting, that stuff seems easier when I'm not congested from smoking.


----------

